# Replace outside light on Hymer 680B - Help



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

Hi y'all 

Anyone have any knowledge on replacing the bulb in the outside light above the door on my Hymer 680 b (1998) on a merc chasis. 

regards 

Cooder


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

We have a year 2000 Hymer B524 and had a problem with a failed light bulb in the outside light over the door last year. Don't know whether yours is the same but if it is I hope you don't have the same problem we had.  
I couldn't find any way to get the cover off the light to gain access to the bulb. In the end I managed (accidentally of course :roll: ) to break the front of the cover. Once I could see inside I found out there was no way I could ever have unclipped the light cover because the door water "run-off" above the light had been glued so close to it that it was impossible to gain access to the top of the cover to unclip it :evil: 
To cut a long story short I eventually managed to repair the cover with a piece of white plastic from the bottom of an ice cream carton, having replaced the bulb first of course.
Peter Hambilton (of Hambilton Engineering) later confirmed that the positioning of the water "run-off" was a common failing with Hymers of a certain age and advised removing the run-off (use a hairdryer to loosen the adhesive) and re-securing it about quarter of an inch higher than the light fitting.
All done  No problems in future changing light bulb.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

I now have the same problem with a 2002 B574. The awning light has blown and I cannot get the cover off because of the problem that "refuel" has helpfully described.
Thanks for the posted, hair drier now being run up!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

When you do get the cover off can you tell me if there is 1 or 2 bulbs fitted I can see a place that could be for a second bulb but cant get my cover off either.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Cover removed yesterday as described by "refuel".

There are two bulbs inside, cap less G4 type 5watts.

Need to obtain a suitable adhesive now to replace the water catching trim above it. Sicoflex I think in the stuff but quite expensive and sold in big gun cartridges, far too much for the job. Anybody know of a suitable adhesive?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you I thought that it was fitted with 2 bulbs


----------

